# Bike Dilemma



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

So I bought a 29er this summer with hopes for it to be a winter road bike as well and it just doesn't cut it. I used to be a big roadie when I lived in the flatlands of Florida last year but since i moved to Portland I sold the road bike

Well now I have somewhat of a desire to get some miles in and some fitness (main goal) so now need a bike.

I am really considering a CX bike, it seems to be a better choice as I dont plan to do group rides really..and want something a little more comfortable then a road bike

Wanted to get some advice from some of the PNW riders


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

A cross bike can be a good option, just remember that the gearing may be lower overall compared to that of a road bike.

The benefit of a cross bike is the ability to easily add fenders to the bike for winter riding, as well as larger diameter tires for the winter for better flat protection/traction in wet weather conditions.

I've also seen several people that race during the road season on their cross bikes...which work just fine as long as the gearing is there. 

There are other options out there like the Trek Portland that have disc brakes and fenders, some relaxed geometry bikes, flat bar road bikes, etc.

With that said, the 29'er MTB should be adaquate on the road if you purchase a set of road wheels (though the rear wheel would need 135mm spacing), tires and a ridgid front fork for riding on the road.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*You need one of each*

and then you need a fixer, and a TT bike ...
You should have a road bikes in carbon, aluminum, steel, and titanium.
You should try Shimano, Campy, and Sram,
You will need different wheel sets depending on the conditions, 

You'll have to ask a mountain biker about front suspensions, rear suspension, hardtails, etc. 

get started.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Poppadaddio said:


> and then you need a fixer, and a TT bike ...
> You should have a road bike in carbon, aluminum, steel, and titanium.
> You should try Shimano, Campy, and Sram,
> You will need different wheel sets depending on the conditions,
> ...


Pffffft, everyone knows that suspension just adds weight.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Well looks liked I ended up with a road bike again...I guess i just couldn't stay away


----------



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

Poppadaddio said:


> and then you need a fixer, and a TT bike ...
> You should have a road bikes in carbon, aluminum, steel, and titanium.
> You should try Shimano, Campy, and Sram,
> You will need different wheel sets depending on the conditions,
> ...


I just started. I will show this to my wife so that it clears up any misunderstanding she might have regarding the subject.


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

not sure i understand the logic of ditching a road bike when moving here since this is a primarily on-road riding kind of town. to get to any good off-roading requires at least a 45 minute drive. a cross bike probably won't feel any more comfortable than a road bike, the only real difference is the wheels/tires and brakes. you can find fenders that work fine for any kind of road bike. you can also use big enough tires on a road bike (mine fits 32c) to allow for lower psi and better flat protection (i use panaracer urban max and love them). 

as for gearing any road bike w/a triple chainring will have a wider range gearing than a cross bike w/a double. most cross doubles are 36/46 or 39/46, most road triples are 30/40/50ish. it also depends on what the biggest cog on the cassette is...


----------

